# Stumped



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, 

I'm new to preparedness. So bear with me. 

Currently me and my fiancee both work almost 30 miles (or more) from home. And I know how important a EDC bag really can be. The truth is though, for both of us, we are looking at a three day hike if we try to get home again ( where the rest of our stuff is). We do live in South Carolina, so that is in our favor, because the weather will never be horrible in the cold regions (except at night).

The problem I am reaching is the fact that I am of a limited budget and I also don't want to scream to my co-workers that I'm ready for something. So, I know we need basic black backpacks to carry (i'm trying to find the most sturdy ones I can). I work on a dock, so carrying a bag isn't such a big deal, but for my fiancee as a security guard, he can hide it in his truck (hopefully he can get to it..)

So....long story short, Any suggestions....

Currently my list is this:

Long johns (in the winter)
compass
map of area marked with our home and our bug-out site, plus work locations on it. 
some sort of food for three days worth( the biggest hurdle for me.....)
Knife(s)
Multi-tool
metal water bottle (for boiling)
Fire starter stick and some tampons
change of clothes (because what I wear to work is not right for walking...however, I've snuck in boots under the guise of "steel toe" so I'll have good footwear.and he won't want to hike three days in a polyester guard outfit)
para-cord bracelets
emergency blankets
water filter tablets
two ponchos (for each pack)


I'm getting stuck here.....

The knives are being made by a friend of mine (he does amazing work and works with carbon steel...full tang, the whole bit....)

What I'm looking for is to pick ya'lls brains to find out either

a. recommendations of what to add

and 

b. good inexpensive sources for these items. 

Thanks in advance for your help...

CM4ever

p.s. yes I'm being optimistic that I'll be able to make it home


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think you both need cheap bicycles.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

One thing I would recommend you consider is a fold up bike as an option for transportation. With a bike you can cut your travel time dramatically. They can be stowed in a trunk of your car. You can also carry more gear that way. If someone asks about your bike you can ride it during lunch as a way of explaining you are getting some non joint stress exercise. GB


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you get a bike that can fit in the trunk of a car?

CM4ever


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Ideas*



cm4ever said:


> Ok,
> 
> So....long story short, Any suggestions....
> 
> ...


Why wouldnt you be able to make it home? If your worried about being a woman, you have several choices i'm sure in SC, 1. get a CCW if required, or buy a couple cans of mace/pepper spray to help even the odds while you are moving to get home.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Why wouldnt you be able to make it home? If your worried about being a woman, you have several choices i'm sure in SC, 1. get a CCW if required, or buy a couple cans of mace/pepper spray to help even the odds while you are moving to get home.


Yea....I'm safe on the trip home....however, my fiancee who couldn't find himself out of a wet paper bag, he needs the map. LOL

Thanks for the great advise....and I'm looking up folding bikes as we speak.

CM4ever


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Folding bikes are $$ mostly found at camping stores. Been thinking about one for my husband. 

If you find a decent price, let us know!

Do you have to carry your bag on you at work? Or rather take it in everyday with you? I may be misunderstanding.

And could you limit your items and meet up with SO who will have most of the items because he can hide items in a truck? Make sense?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you're in half-way decent shape, that's a 1 day walk. (About 10 hours @ 3 MPH).


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Folding bikes are $$ mostly found at camping stores. Been thinking about one for my husband.
> 
> If you find a decent price, let us know!
> 
> ...


I work for a shipping company..and I can leave things in the car, but my SO is about 60 miles away from my work...so that's a no go, but I think I might make a survival trunk. LOL.....

In reality, I could use a kamelbak, I can keep bottled water in the car, and trading out every few months with what is in the house. I'm seeing a plausable plan here.

And the bikes on Amazon are about $180 dollars (at the cheapest....still looking.....)


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Think about a small water purifier instead of those tablets. The choices can be mind boggling, but check the reviews and pick one within the price range you think is reasonable.

A small stove would be nice rather than depending just on an open fire. Again, choices are legend. I chose one made by Coleman. I bought it at Walmart. Its just the burner with folding pot stabilizers, and fits in the palm of your hand. It screws onto a small propane cylinder and should last for several days under normal use. About $15.

If you envision having to carry a pack for a day or two, choose one that is comfortable. An internal support frame and padded waist belt helps a lot. Most of the "3-day" packs would suit, providing enough room for your trip.

+1000 on the bikes!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

cm4ever said:


> Yea....I'm safe on the trip home....however, my fiancee who couldn't find himself out of a wet paper bag, he needs the map. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the great advise....and I'm looking up folding bikes as we speak.
> 
> CM4ever


Maybe he should take a land navigation course.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

cm4ever said:


> I work for a shipping company..and I can leave things in the car, but my SO is about 60 miles away from my work...so that's a no go, but I think I might make a survival trunk. LOL.....
> 
> In reality, I could use a kamelbak, I can keep bottled water in the car, and trading out every few months with what is in the house. I'm seeing a plausable plan here.
> 
> And the bikes on Amazon are about $180 dollars (at the cheapest....still looking.....)


Be careful storing bottles of water in your vehicle. Being in SC, the heat will cause the plastic in the bottles to leach into the water if too hot


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

cm4ever said:


> Currently my list is this:
> 
> Long johns (in the winter)
> compass
> ...


I see no easy cordage, radio, lightning, med kit, trash bags, or signalling devices. Hatchet or a folding saw would also be useful. A sleeping bag would not go a miss. And that doesn't even touch on your car kit which should be up for cannibalization for items to join your GHB.

Broken down;
Paracord braclets are cool, I like mine. But you have to basically destroy them to use them and they're only about 30 feet of cord. Better to have than not but a nice 50 ft bag in your care is awesome since cordage has so many uses.

A survival radio with the turner to generate it's own power can be invaluable. Many double as lights. Even with one I still keep a couple glow sticks around. They're cheap, they don't burn, and offer more than enough lights for most tasks, and are easily pocketed if needed.

I don't think I have to explain the need for a minor med kit. Just any meds your on, bandages, sun screen and insect repellant, aspirin, stomach stuff, and the usual other stuff. If you want to get serious there's plenty more you can add. It'll all fit in a little bag.

Trash bags have a lot of uses, particularly if you grab multiple colors. From rain catching, being an instant tarp, signaling device, poncho, gear protector. The list just goes on.

For signaling I mentioned other items, but on to consider tossing in would be a mirror and morse code card. With the flash light or the mirror you could communicate at long range.

I have everything in your kit in mine, plus the items I mentioned. It all its in a normal sized black duffel bag, except the sleeping bag which I'll just toss over a shoulder. Walking away from my vehicle it gives just the right vibe of might need help but too much trouble to mess with.

And since no one mentioned it, having your destination marked on your map risks your security if you lose it.

My suggestion is just try, walk home. I doubt 30 miles will be a 3 day trip, unless your dodging something.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

if you havent already bought a pack...try n find one with :
....a waist belt on it
and
... no zippers on main compartment if possible.

A waist belt is awesome to have to distribute weight and keep the pack snug up against your body. I have them on my small packs Ive bought as well as my large pack.

Zippers eventually wear out. Quality companies like Northface will replace your zipper on your pack for life but after shtf...if a zipper blows your toast..I've had to have mine replaced once but I've use my daypack alot and have had it like 15 years...had I known better I'd have bought a pack with as few zippers as possible.

Also, their are these survival food bars you can buy that are super high calorie, they taste really good and last for years the way they are packed. They are favored by fisherman and boaters, coast guard etc..They are not your normal power bar things and you can find them for sure with a company called Emergency Essentials. I think they are called SOS or SAS bars..I have a brick of them n keep it in my BOB...n now cant remember their name.

If you only have 30 miles to go..depending on your shape, obstacles you'll encounter n whatever else...you might be able to blast it out in 2 days or if it takes a few more days..if you gotta be ninja..but a few bricks wont wieght you down, give you the energy you'll need n they dont take up too much room...just drink water.

As far as clothes go..if it were me n was just looking at 30 miles.. well regardless I'd invest in a few quality pieces.

.. Lightweight outter layer to stay dry, 
..climate/weather/temp approiate inner layer (light, mid or heavy weight, I dont know the local temp over there n conditions)
..baclava or beenie
...work gloves
..*broken in shoes *( what type of ground will you be traveling over?) 
..i'd probably bring one extra pair of undies n bra n a few sock changes
...**keep your feet happy n they will get you home** 
...Ive used Columbia fleece jacket for years..but whatever jacket approiate to your local weather.

anyways...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Some kind of shelter type...something, even if its just a tarp. Youre going to be sleeping outside, and it may be raining.
Id have to agree with energy bars or something to that effect, the less weight youre lugging the better.
Cheaperthandirt.com, but may as well get the disposable stuff at Wally World.
I think I'll have to second a water filter, may as well have the tablets also because youre not sacrificing anything by having them.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

cm4ever said:


> Can you get a bike that can fit in the trunk of a car?
> 
> CM4ever


A fold up bike should fit in the trunk of your car. If I worked in the city, a bike is what I would have. You can get saddle bags for your bike, too. You can usually find folding bikes at a place that sells RV accessories. Make sure you each a laminated map, too.

Whatever solution you decide on, it is important that you PRACTICE riding the distance and you practice using your gear. So many people get stuff and never practice. A bike isn't going to do you any good if you can't ride it more than 2 miles without having a heart attack. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Folding bikes are $$ mostly found at camping stores. Been thinking about one for my husband.
> 
> If you find a decent price, let us know!


As long as you don't have a problem with China Mart, they have folding bikes. This is the cheapest folding bicycle they have:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-20-Unisex-Hinge-Steel-Frame-1-Speed-Bike/20581533

and folding trikes

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Trifecta-Single-Adult-Folding-Tricycle/882975

Since I am an old fashioned house wife, I don't necessarily need one that folds, but would like a form of transportation that doesn't require gas, so this is the one I want - I have balance issues, so the extra wheel is necessary.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/26-Schwinn-Meridian-Adult-Tricycle-Dark-Cherry/12016722

And I REALLY like the color!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

A flashlight of some kind I personally reccomend a small one or two AA light from Fenix or four Sevens I have some of each they are great tough and depending on model can give some incredible run times on a single set of batteries. ONe set should get you home but carry a spare Just because you shuld be able to walki it in one day, and because you have allowed three to do it doesn't mean that poo poo cant occur and it end up taking a week. besides your normal pain relievers ( if you aren't used to walking you will be wanting some Ibuprofen) and bandaids you want to make use you have some moleskin gotta cover those hot spots, and ace bandage a twisted ankle or wrenched knee is going to be painful and slow you down but the ace can help a little with that and keep it functioning. LIke I said I'd use the lightest food I could get some of the mainstays food bars for sure say bout three days worth then another three days worth of the mountain house freeze dried meals yes they will require you to get water and boil it (actually heating is optional) But running out of callories would be bad to you can save the lighter stuff for last and eat the waterless bars first. For your fire starting I'd add a good ole bic lighter (I said add redundancy on the important stuff) I'd also add some vaseline soaked cotton balls they light easily with the lighter or the starter rod adn burn long enough to to really help get the fire going. And you will want somthing to cover your head whether it is from direct sun in the sommer or cold in the winter a hat of some type will be more than just nice to have it will save you calories in winter and water in teh summer. And you said change of clothes but I'd specifically add extra socks so if you hit some high water onthe way home and have to wade you can change socks, if you have to go more than a day you will wnat to changes socks and if fact if you walk all day I reccomend changing them at least once during the day. Rinse em out good when you stop and let em dry but at least three spare pairs are my suggestion. Those bikes would be a much nicer way to get home but if you use em keep your awareness up use the outside of curves to get teh best veiw around curves watch way ahead and be prepared to stop turn and run. Probably in teh early stages there won't be gangs of blood thirsty Aholes blocking roads but looking ahead can spot downed power lines on teh road, and any number of other threats you would be best off knowing about before you got on top of it. I might also suggest you two pick a couple alternate meeting spots would suck to go home and find wahtever the emergency was either keeps you from getting there or it just isnt there anymore. For that reason I suggest befing up that GHB as much as you can as it may end up being all you have. So you might want to think about at least a compact food gather ing kit etc etc but Im getting beyond the scope of this I think so I'll be quiet for now.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I am still trying to get over the 3 days for 30 miles. Even in bad shape you can walk that in 2. Even the old wagon trains would make upwards of 20 miles in a day.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

well...cnsper..

I dont think she clearly said what kind of shape her and her significant other is in...so it's hard to judge? 

Even if someone is in decent shape but isnt used to running or walking miles at a time, feet arn't broken in, etc...30 miles..under stress, carrying the wieght of a backpack, not clear on what type of ground to cover like, asphalt, trail, mix, weather conditions? what kind of poop to dodge/ what happened??...it could be alot to deal with..

I know under local weather conditions im used to n prepared for, it wont stress me, I run/walk a in winter a tad over 5 to 8 miles 3-4 times a week with the dog, often in summer up to 10. 5 miles takes me anywhere from 45 to 130 min depending on how fast I go n if I stop n chat, mostly level gravel n asphalt, body/feet are used to it n broken in, If I carry weight i'd slow me down some but add the pucker factor in a SHTF situation i might be more motivated to boogie n scram but still I'd know I could push myself n make 30 in a day if I had to..Break it up into probably 2 15 mile sessions with a small break. 

Someone who is new to all this..carrying a pack, possible not used to long miles, new stresses added..It could be a multi day trip possibly? 

Anyways..peace 

Also, just a tip..op keep your hand free..flashlights suck..get a headlamp


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> As long as you don't have a problem with China Mart, they have folding bikes. This is the cheapest folding bicycle they have:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-20-Unisex-Hinge-Steel-Frame-1-Speed-Bike/20581533
> 
> ...


That last one is pretty. We have a cub cadet "cart" we use it for hauling wood out of the woods, I load chicken feed etc, on the back and move it around. But the last one, I would really enjoy around here! Hum...I'd have a hard time keeping my boys off that thing!


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> If you're in half-way decent shape, that's a 1 day walk. (About 10 hours @ 3 MPH).


That is 30 miles as the cars odometer reads. The idea of the bike is nice. but that is assuming that the roads are clear enough for travel by bike.

This also presumes that (this is he, not CM) that my knees will hold out. Rheumatoid arthritis and degenerative cartilage may have something to say by the first hour. Walking hurts but not so bad if I can stop when i need to. 
I the pessimist Presume that a E.M.P attack, (or anything short of a nuclear attack, Can be survived) with that said. I presume a EMP attack and that the cars will litter the streets, road and highways. There for a quick car ride home will not be possible.

I tend to look at a situation and add three more layers of "mfu" (more f*'ed up). this allows me to plan for a worse situation and be ready for it or at least expect it.

Im sorry for posting under her name. but I can not find the "log out" button so I may make my own account.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm preparing for the time it akes to walk form work to home x 2.

Here's the backpack I've chosen Covert Backpack in black.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I always went for th emil spec stuff too but relatively recently I heard a suggestion that perhaps a back should look a little more non descript, less Tactical. after somthing bad happens folks running around tactical may face a number of extra obstacles. Folks that decide you must be prepared and should share with them, folks that think you are prapared and they should TAKE it from you, And if it was some kind of Terroristic thing you may even be looked upon with suspicion and hostility. I like the Covert 18 pack on the same page black with a nice grey trim not gonna stand out in the woods or in town definitely looks cvilian. Just a suggestion and not mine originally.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree 100% about getting bags that are nondescript instead of something super high speed tactical. With being said though keep in mind that you can get some really good stuff and it will pass the blending in part. Also keep black trash bags as part of every kit. Put the trash bag over your pack and not only does it keep it water proof for you it also does a pretty good job making you look pretty destitute and that if you have anything it probably out of a dumpster. 
By the way if you do that then run around in some $400 boots your not hiding anything. Soooo keep some Walmart bags in your kit too. Those bags and some rubber bands can go right over your boots and gloves to hide the quality stuff you have. Don't forget to have a taffy looking stocking cap too.  after that your good to go. 

Now for bags, believe it or not I have been using the Outdoor brand from Walmart for years now and they hold up really well. I just get the darker colors and keep some flat tones tape in my pack in case I need to cover up the reflective parts of my packs.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

cm4ever said:


> That is 30 miles as the cars odometer reads. The idea of the bike is nice. but that is assuming that the roads are clear enough for travel by bike.
> 
> This also presumes that (this is he, not CM) that my knees will hold out. Rheumatoid arthritis and degenerative cartilage may have something to say by the first hour. Walking hurts but not so bad if I can stop when i need to.
> I the pessimist Presume that a E.M.P attack, (or anything short of a nuclear attack, Can be survived) with that said. I presume a EMP attack and that the cars will litter the streets, road and highways. There for a quick car ride home will not be possible.
> ...


You might want to look at a low-impact form of travel that easily fits in any kind of vehicle .. roller-blades are a great way to travel, easy on the knees and the rest of the body, you can coast a fair distance, especially if you are using high-quality wheels and bearings on the roller-blades. You will want to have the biggest wheels possible (78mm is a nice size) and want the least resistance in the bearings (ABEC-5 is the "fastest"). With my roller-blades, I could easily cover 30km (19 miles) in a light day around the city with lots of stops and breaks to see the sights - that is up hills, down hills and across many bridges over the rivers that flow through this city. Those KM's were based on GPS-tracking via my Magellan eXplorist 400's odometer - set to zero when I start a trip.

I would normally wear a large fanny-pack with two water bottles, a couple of granola bars, a couple of PowerBars (high energy bars) and misc. weather-gear tucked into the pockets.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> You might want to look at a low-impact form of travel that easily fits in any kind of vehicle .. roller-blades are a great way to travel, easy on the knees and the rest of the body, you can coast a fair distance, especially if you are using high-quality wheels and bearings on the roller-blades. You will want to have the biggest wheels possible (78mm is a nice size) and want the least resistance in the bearings (ABEC-5 is the "fastest"). With my roller-blades, I could easily cover 30km (19 miles) in a light day around the city with lots of stops and breaks to see the sights - that is up hills, down hills and across many bridges over the rivers that flow through this city. Those KM's were based on GPS-tracking via my Magellan eXplorist 400's odometer - set to zero when I start a trip.
> 
> I would normally wear a large fanny-pack with two water bottles, a couple of granola bars, a couple of PowerBars (high energy bars) and misc. weather-gear tucked into the pockets.


ABEC 7's are better.  It's what I have in mine.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Doesn't matter anymore...my bugout friend is spontanously combusting because Obama won....

There is currently in my town a underground movement to remove all money from banks and stock market and get groceries for the "fiscal cliff". At this point, all they are doing is running to it faster....


SIGH.

CM4ever
(sorry...it's hard watching a usually sane friend go nuts because she feels her "bubble" is threatened.)


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

cm4ever said:


> There is currently in my town a underground movement to remove all money from banks and stock market and get groceries for the "fiscal cliff". At this point, all they are doing is running to it faster....
> 
> (sorry...it's hard watching a usually sane friend go nuts because she feels her "bubble" is threatened.)


Nothing insane about those thoughts, IMO... I have heard a lot of prepping talk both in person and on FB over the last two days... and 90% from non-preppers... maybe the light bulb is starting to come on???


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

I understand some of it..but this panic as you go..I mean just screaming crazy madness is making me wonder about this. This isn't planning or prepping, this is just mindless panic....

SIGH....


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah thats bad as just think how they will act when somthing immediately pressing occurs. You need to get em to stop or consider a different bug out buddy. If they act that way in a immediately dangerous situation it could get you both killed.


----------



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Yeah thats bad as just think how they will act when somthing immediately pressing occurs. You need to get em to stop or consider a different bug out buddy. If they act that way in a immediately dangerous situation it could get you both killed.


See..I knew I loved you guys...you make it so I can work through to not feeling guilty when I think those thoughts.

:nuts:

CM4ever


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Shammua said:


> ABEC 7's are better.  It's what I have in mine.


I will agree with you there, but, if someone has never rolled on a set of large-wheel ABEC-7s before, they would probably have a very hard time staying upright. Most beginners I recommend running ABEC-3, as they get better, move upto 5 .. yes, I realize that there is also ABEC-9, but, I wouldn't want to be responsible for someone going to the hospital based on my recommendations ...

For those who have no clue what we are talking about: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABEC_scale


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I will agree with you there, but, if someone has never rolled on a set of large-wheel ABEC-7s before, they would probably have a very hard time staying upright. Most beginners I recommend running ABEC-3, as they get better, move upto 5 .. yes, I realize that there is also ABEC-9, but, I wouldn't want to be responsible for someone going to the hospital based on my recommendations ...
> 
> For those who have no clue what we are talking about: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABEC_scale


I see your point. lol I was looking and saw that ABEC 11's are out now. I can't even imagine how smooth that is. It's gotta be like being on ice
and control gets a lot harder with the better bearings.

This whole thread has pushed me to pull out my blades, clean them up, and give them a go. I haven't been on them in a while...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that I will have to go shopping and get ready for spring time ... we are enjoying a blizzard right now around here with an expected drop of between 12" to 16" of fresh snow to wake up to in the morning ...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I think that I will have to go shopping and get ready for spring time ... we are enjoying a blizzard right now around here with an expected drop of between 12" to 16" of fresh snow to wake up to in the morning ...


Lucky you NaeKid! I wish we would get some major snowfall here! I'm jealous!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are quick, you can see a bunch of "live" pictures from the local TrafficCameras ... just look at any of the choices between Calgary and RedDeer ...

http://www.ama.ab.ca/road-reports/highway-cameras


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd get some pocket hand or body warmers too for cold nights or even days. Some of them last for up to 18 hours. Even in a warm climate, it can get cold at night.

Plastic garbage bags can be emergency shelters in case of rain, or ponchos.

A folding hat keeps you warm or cool. Most of your body heat is lost through your head. I have one that has pockets over the ears to insert a pocket hand warmer.

I think the Mainstay or SOS survival bars are good. Emergency Essentials also has what they call Millenium bars in all sorts of flavors. They are like candy bars but have 400 calories each and don't take up much space or weight.
http://beprepared.com/search.asp?t=ss&ss=Millenium+bars&image1.x=28&image1.y=10

Don't forget matches. Wind and water proof matches are good.

I like Esbit stoves. They are small and light weight even with the fuel bars. But you would need a small pan to go with it, and you might not want to bother with a stove of any kind.
http://www.rei.com/product/653343/esbit-pocket-stove


----------



## patmarc45 (Sep 8, 2010)

That brings up an interesting thought, when the roads are full of stalled cars then it is not hard to imagine an upset driver/passenger yanking you off a bike as you ride by. 

Fires at night give your position away. Get some emergency food bars like others have discussed and tough it out for a few days. Survive by pushing on to your safe location. Buy a pair of binoculars to scout ahead. Have a stout cane, knife, pistol, pepper-spray, whatever, ready for defensive action. 

A small pack, first aid kit, poncho w/liner, seasonal clothes (should be wearing these) several quarts of water, purification kit, food bars, roadmaps and compass, socks, TP, meds, hat, and gloves.

Just my two cents...


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

That's true about the fires, which I too think you might want to do without.

I've read that wasp spray is much more effective than mace or pepper spray because the stream of spray is much stronger and sprays further, and it does the same as the other two.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I assume the OP is smart enough to take to foot paths and overland routes if the roads are choked and dangerous to travel. Right OP? If you hadn't planned for the possibility you should. doesnt change much except maybe the map you choose to use and maybe improving orienteering skills. Depending on paths and trails you can still use the bike and if you can't it may have to be abandoned but you still have your pack of goods.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't abandon the bike. I would still use it to keep my bags loaded and push it along. You never know when the way forward will open up and the bike becomes useful to ride again. Just my .02!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah thats what I meant as well, Use it to me means pushing it along to roll your load, But I've been in woods "trails" that the bike would be near impossible to even use that way. Which is how I can see having to abandon it. I couldn't Imagine having conveinient biking trails all the way home so figure a bit of "free" orienteering may be neccessary to both keep moving in the relatively shortest path home while avoiding the "main" routes. Basically I mean don't be so invested in the bike that you take unneccessary risks just so you don't have to leave it behind. I suppose especially with a folding bike though that if you were willing to cover some ground twice or more you could "portage" the bike over under or around difficult parts along with the "extra" gear. Guess that would be a decision to be made when you are actually at the impasse. Unless it is possible to actually test bike and hike the "overland" route. Which would be a awesome arrow in your preparedness quiver.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I see problems at times using the bike too, mainly having to take off cross-country in order not to be seen. You might not be able to stick totally to the map either. 
But a basic plan is useful, and possibly the bike will make a difference in getting you home safe. Also it probably is safer immediately after the event occurs, before even looters have a chance to recover from the shock, so the fastest way to get home is the best. I'd take the bike if I had one, with the knowledge I might have to abandon it later. It's even possible that you might hide it and return to it later.


----------

